# Strip Teasers: how to store the damn things?!?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I just bought a 36" with 156 fish comes with mesh storage bag. 

I just rigged it up and the thing looks awesome. Can't wait to pull it. I hope the water improves soon, damn!

Went to put it back in and it's kinda hard to stuff all the strips in there with out balling them up and possibly kinking them. I used 2 rubber bands to secure the arms like it was when shipped. 

I sure as hell don't want to take the strips off. 

Just checking....is this the best way to put this thing up? 

Or is there a better way? 

I figure one of y'all have a solution. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Roll them up and secure with a small piece of scotch tape will probably work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pull them all summer with a couple customers. They raise fish like crazy. Roll them up and rubber band the rolls.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

That was quick!

Leave them attached to bar right?

That would work, but kind of a PITA. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I take them off personally.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thx!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you use rubber bands to secure your teaser strips use the red ones made for fishing especially if they will be stored in a non climate controlled area. The red ones will just dry out and get brittle while some of the ones you get in the assortment packs will turn all gummy. Reaction with the plastic, same thing as some plastic baits do in your tackle boxes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never had this happen with strip teasers. Plus, the color has nothing to do with the "gummy" factor. I get cheap, Office Depot rubber bands. They get brittle but that's it. I also use the heavy duty black rigging bands because they are stronger than hell and dry rot much slower than the other ones.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is one of the rubber bands from the assortment pack from Office Depot. Let me be real specific on this, it was only the white ones that did it. However every white one deteriorated the same way. I used them to secure the double treble hooks on popper type lures. These were only in contact with the hooks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a pretty small band isn't it? I use regular old rubber #64s in natural or black. They don't react with the plastic strips like they do with soft plastic lures or skirts. I have four strip dredges in my possession and none of them have ever had an issue with this from rubber bands.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep it's one of the small bands that come in the assorted size pack from Office Depot. I just finished changing them all out with the red bands I get from the tackle shop. The pack the rubber bands came in live in a drawer in the kitchen and the white bands still in the plastic bag are just fine. Must be something from the plano tackle boxes or the lures or a combination of both. I wouldn't trust them on my dredge strips.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris, give it up. Kim has this.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I just take them off the bar after a rinse and dry- and make large rolled loops and carefully put it back in the mesh bag (no rubber bands). I make sure the "loop" doesn't get smashed or crushed as to cause a fold or crease. I just keep the bag on the top shelf with my other fishing stuff and don't put anything on top of the bag. No problems so far!
*Our Strip teaser is a smaller one, and this might not work well if you have a larger one.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

post a pic of this teaser.. I bought one a year ago and still have not used it,, lol


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.alltackle.com/stripteasers.htm


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

ya that is the one i have......


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

*Looks good, but*

...are those the sardines or the ballyhoo, is one any better than the other??


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> ...are those the sardines or the ballyhoo, is one any better than the other??


As the old saying goes- try to "match the hatch"- we have ballyhoo, and mainly bought ours for use in the keys.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I velcro the arms together inside the last strips then roll the strips onto the bar and stuff it in the bag.

What are y'all sinking them with? I am using stretch 25's and they work pretty good.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

"What are y'all sinking them with? I am using stretch 25's and they work pretty good."

I was planning to try a Stretch 30 and a 48oz wired trolling lead covered by a shell squid. 

I haven't pulled it yet....Hiltons, reports from friends, and reports here have kept me fishing inshore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you had fish hit the Stretch lure ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JMB said:


> "What are y'all sinking them with? I am using stretch 25's and they work pretty good."
> 
> I was planning to try a Stretch 30 and a 48oz wired trolling lead covered by a shell squid.
> 
> I haven't pulled it yet....Hiltons, reports from friends, and reports here have kept me fishing inshore.


We use the 48# weight, works pretty good! Used it in the keys out near the Islamorada Hump. Didn't see anything big behind it, but it did bring a wahoo and tuna up to the boat!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

where do you put the Stretch if you running a trolling weight as well??


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone local carry the strips? I have a bunch of spreader bars. Went by Sam's this weekend, but didn't see any.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Waste-N-Away said:


> where do you put the Stretch if you running a trolling weight as well??


I don't- I just use the weights. I would only consider one- or the other. I like it higher in the water column, to bring those pelagics up to the spread.



MrFish said:


> Does anyone local carry the strips? I have a bunch of spreader bars. Went by Sam's this weekend, but didn't see any.


I have seen some strips at J&M before. When you were at SAMs, did you ask if they could order some? I don't think they keep any in stock.


----------

